# car travel



## jaqandmart (Feb 5, 2017)

hello all
our puppy Hugo is now 11 weeks old and we have found that while he is in the car (going to the vets only)he seems to really like it .
Any suggestions for how he should travel i.e in a travel soft crate or maybe a harness seat belt
Thanks

Martin & Jacqui


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

probably not like this :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

...but seriously, if it's just my two dogs and we're going any distance, I put them in a crate in the boot (trunk)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My preference is for a rotomolded plastic crate strapped down in the trunk and sized a little smaller than a crate you would use indoors once the dog is fully grown. If you were to get in an accident, the crate has structure, is secured so it won't risk your safety, and is sized to lessen the dog's impact against the crate itself. 

A safety-rated harness would be my second choice.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

If we had room for the crate we would opt for that option, but use the Clickit Sport harness. 

http://sleepypod.com/clickit-sport

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Ours have always traveled "loose" in the back of the station wagon/SUV/mini van. I'm not advocating this, just chiming in to let you know that not everybody uses a crate.

Bob


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

They Just Love to Ride!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

couldn't leave Pearl out!!


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

My 10 month old still gets car sick (w/complete stomach emptying) on any ride longer than 20min. Any tips on this would be welcome.

I bought a sling (large cradle/rear seat cover) that fastens onto the front seat headrest and completely covers the rear seat& back). It's designed to prevent them from sliding onto the floor from the rear seat on sudden stops. 

Hoping the sling/cover will make her feel more stable and reduce her nausea but I think it may be the combined looking out window and relative motion of car that is making her throw up. 

In the summer when she has to travel more I may have to try a crate? Have been letting her stay home for most day trips lately and hoping she will grow out of it; will be trying the sling soon to see if it helps.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If car rides stress her, you can try DAP spray. It has a calming effect on some dogs. Ginger also helps settle a stomach. A ginger cookie or 2 may help. It's not uncommon in puppies due to their ears not being mature. Sometimes even after they mature, the dog can stress from past experiences of it making them feel sick. The ginger, and DAP spray can help get them over the past experience.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with the ginger snap/cookie, Elvis used to get terrible car sickness until I tried him with half a biscuit about half an hour before travelling, it may have been coincidence but the next time I tried without the biscuit he was sick again. He did grow out of it at about 12 months old.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma usually just lies down on the back seat between the two front seats and is attached by a safety approved car harness using the seatbelt. She never really liked to stick her head out the window or anything like that.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Thx Harriman and TR, will try the ginger-snaps and DAP (just read up on that... didn't know there was such a thing, looks like it's used for just about everything but the kitchen sink!)

She made it to the vet this am (w/o vomiting in car) as I had to bring her in for stitches as she cut herself flying over logs in the woods on a hike yesterday! 

Waiting for her to get out of surgery now. Interestingly, the vet did state she's having a "false pregnancy". I guess this is good news because I was wondering why her (I guess woohoo is the term) was still so large after her heat cycle. At least she won't need a vulvoplasty after all (joke ...

And the vet did say she won't use Rimadyl today..... but she did say V's have high pain tolerance.

I noticed that as I was trying to Steri-strip her laceration yesterday; she seemed exceptionally to tolerate pain, or at least letting me work on her injury.


----------



## Garey (Oct 17, 2015)

Our 10 month old girl loves to ride in the car. We use a harness with seat belt strap for safety. It's a big deal for vizslas to hang with their peeps even if it's just running errands.


----------

